
RepRap: the self-replicating 3D printer - niyazpk
http://dev8d.jiscinvolve.org/2010/02/25/reprap-the-self-replicating-3d-printer/
======
almost
The RepRap (and indeed the whole concept of 3D printers) is awesome and
exciting and I think has the potential to make a huge difference to the world.

However, they really need to stop describing it as "self-replicating". It's
only self replicating if you ignore most of the parts and the assembly which
is to say it's not at all self replicating in any way. Yes, it's cool that it
can make some of the parts in itself (those that happen to be small and made
of plastic) but when you describe it as "self-replicating" you set up
unrealistic ideas of what it actually is. Sell it on its on merits, not on
inflated claims!

~~~
flogic
If they get it to the point where it prints it's own circuit boards, I would
be inclined to let it slide. Basically if you can boil all the non self made
parts down to off the self components.

~~~
Auzy
Well, actually, many people have hacked theirs to use black permanent markers
(which are etch resistant), so, I don't see any reason why you couldn't use it
to black out circuit tracks on PCB's, than simply etch the boards with acid.
It isn't quite printing them, but it does make the process much easier!

------
antipaganda
I know that there's been a lot of talk about RepRap already, but I like to see
the occasional new post on it because it lets me see how the project is going
every so often. So, as a lazy HN reader who wants to keep tabs on how
replicator technology is progressing without writing it on my calendar, I
thank you.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
This is out-of-date anyway:

<http://objects.reprap.org/wiki/RepRap_Version_II_Mendel>

~~~
klipt
Which is the version they're using, judging by the picture in the article. The
older RepRap is shaped like a cube, not an A-frame:

<http://dev.www.reprap.org/bin/view/Main/RepRapOneDarwin>

------
PanMan
A friend of mine is building one. And although some parts can be printed, it's
not print-and-go: It's it already took him 3 months (about 1 evening a week).

~~~
steveklabnik
Even the Makerbot is still a bit touchy. I had a friend go through a similar
experience with his.

------
dustingetz
here's a link from 630 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=210859>

------
lutorm
That's awesome. I hadn't heard about it before.

------
tjic
This is the 113th Google hit for "site:news.ycombinator.com reprap".

Please.

STOP THE SPAMMING.

~~~
niyazpk
I posted it because I found it interesting. If you find it not to be, please
down-vote. If you think I am spamming, please flag it as such.

~~~
sketerpot
If RepRap articles keep getting voted up, then obviously _someone_ finds each
new article interesting. And isn't that the point?

